# Support for my website



## Fox34 (Apr 1, 2008)

So if you've read around tpu, I've got a new website and server I just built and put up. It is hosting solaris's new cd. I'm looking for support of the site and feedback, also solaris is the designer so feedback for him is great. I know theres a download rate problem and Ill fix it when I get home. Basically, just check out the site, or better yet, a link in your sig would be greatly appreciated. It also is going to host news of my linux distro ive talked about round tpu. More later -Fox
*www.KoffeeKup.org*


----------



## Kreij (Apr 1, 2008)

Looks like your off to a good start. Layout is clean and the colors are easy on the eyes 

Opinions;
If you are going to leave the "KoffeKup Linux Home Page" text in the top box, make it bigger, give it color and use a more interesting font.
Make the picture of the coffee cup bigger.

Questions :
What is supposed to "Ignite my senses"?
The areas render odd. Some of the corners of the boxes are bevelled, some are not. (I am using IE7)
What the heck does "<div id="BreadCrumb"></div>" do in the source 

Good job. Keep up the good work.

Is it going to be a Linux only site?


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 2, 2008)

no it isnt its primarily linux seeing as it is going to be for Fox's own OS thats in the works but it will also include other tech like things similar to tpu and other tech sites...hey thnx for pointing out those bugs can you send me a screen shot of those buttons? and were the code is showing?


----------



## cdawall (Apr 2, 2008)

looks good so far needs something in the background for now it looks a little boring


----------



## Kreij (Apr 2, 2008)

Isn't Fox's OS a Linux distro?

I just asked about the BreadCrumb code after doing a "view source" to see what you were up to.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Apr 2, 2008)

It looks pretty good. Just joined myself  but yeah, home page is kinda bleh...but all looks well.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 2, 2008)

just reg'd on the forums


----------



## Kreij (Apr 2, 2008)

Me too, and made the first post in the comments section !! WooHoo.  

Let me know if I can help with anything.


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 2, 2008)

thanks for registering guys i saw that  illw ork on the background and the buttons on the forums blue doesnt match well but their is still no vpn so i send him files and he needs to do it but once we have vpn all going and stuff the site will get updated more quickly..as for <div id="BreadCrumb"></div> i actually dont know i opened up dreamweaver and made a basic template and now im just coding the site up is saves me a few hours than making all the buttons and stuf mysefl when i can just edit premade to get what i want and that line was already their but i thinki it has something to do with caching and seeing what pages on the site you visit...only seems to be on the "home" page though non of the others.


----------



## Fox34 (Apr 2, 2008)

today Ill setup the vpn tunnel so solaris can update the site from his house so we dont have the throw the code  over aim everytime there is an update to the site


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 2, 2008)

Fox34 said:


> today Ill setup the vpn tunnel so solaris can update the site from his house so we dont have the throw the code  over aim everytime there is an update to the site



sweet i modded the forums buttons and made a few other changes


----------



## GJSNeptune (Apr 2, 2008)

Mozilla.

That's one _Z_ and two _L_s.


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 2, 2008)

thnx its fixed but i need to uplaod it to the server which i cant do until fox gets home so we can transfer files.we need a vpn


----------



## das müffin mann (Apr 2, 2008)

so far im liking the layout its easy to navigate, looks perfessional and clean, although the home page looks a little blank (im on a proxy so things dont show up quite right) but so far it looks pretty good i will post any bugs i find


----------



## xfire (Apr 2, 2008)

Nice forum colours. Add linux news to the homepage. Next get the enabling sli to your forums. A Linux games thread with review is gonna get you 2k page views(It happened to my friends website-the one in my sig). 
You might want to review some popular distro's too.
It needs Crazy pictures thread 
P.S I joined the forums too


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 2, 2008)

you got it thank you


----------



## das müffin mann (Apr 2, 2008)

there was some weird code that kept poping up after loggin in, i will post a pic later (i think it may be the proxy)


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 2, 2008)

das müffin mann said:


> there was some weird code that kept poping up after loggin in, i will post a pic later (i think it may be the proxy)



kk


----------



## erocker (Apr 2, 2008)

I can't download Solaris' utility on your site.  It starts, but then I get a timeout.


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 2, 2008)

ok koffeekup or mine?


----------



## GJSNeptune (Apr 2, 2008)

Please put some padding in your header and content div. Text should never touch div edges.


----------



## erocker (Apr 2, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> ok koffeekup or mine?



I'm pretty sure it's koffeekup.  What kind of connection does the server use?


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 2, 2008)

i think he runs a 4mbD 1-2mbU i uplaoded to his site because he lives like 30miles away from me so it was the quikest UL i could do only prob is his server is getting crazy taxed because of ppl who want to DL the disk but im going to fix it seeon when he gets home i have a cheap trick that will fix these probs so ppl that are helping me out like you wont need to struggle with slow connections.


----------



## mrw1986 (Apr 2, 2008)

You spelled "Reviews" wrong in the left content page. Also I can forsee some copyright issues with CoffeeCup Inc.


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 2, 2008)

mrw1986 said:


> You *spent* "Reviews" wrong in the left content page. Also I can forsee some copyright issues with CoffeeCup Inc.




ya i didnt buy the domain ill have to take that up with tony.


----------



## das müffin mann (Apr 2, 2008)

does this happen to anyone else after loging in?
or is this just proxy related?
i can login just fine its just this pops up


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 2, 2008)

i think thats proxy related....i dont think theirs even anything called mycity.com or w/e on our site..and iv never seen that.


----------



## das müffin mann (Apr 2, 2008)

yup just logged in its the proxy's fault

btw i really like the forum layout/colors btw i think the front page is a little to blank, idk it just needs something a little more attention grabbing


----------



## mrw1986 (Apr 2, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> ya i didnt buy the domain ill have to take that up with tony.



Haha thanks for catching my spelling error! I was at work and was talking to my buddy about spending money and I typed it at the same time!


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 3, 2008)

server is down for maintenance right now when it comes back up the DL;'s will be password protected while we give the usn and pass to a select few so they can DL it this is only so we can UL it o diff sites then after the guys have the iso they will upload it to diff servers at which point it will be widely available for DL we need to do this because of the insane amount of connections to the server..though im flattered i think im pissing more ppl off than im making happy so ill let you know


----------



## Fox34 (Apr 3, 2008)

oh......uh kinda spaced password? Mad sorry. party last night, now I'am at school so Ill do it when I get out of work


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 3, 2008)

kk


----------



## Fox34 (Apr 3, 2008)

and the next update, we gotta relink the download so its on the main page if the permissioning does not work out with the bandwidth problem


----------



## Kreij (Apr 9, 2008)

Site down?  Haven't been able to access it in a couple of days.


----------



## das müffin mann (Apr 9, 2008)

i can access it just fine, did you try it in another browser?  i had the same problem w/ another site (same one you had) and i went from firefox to ie7 and it worked fine


----------



## panchoman (Apr 9, 2008)

site's been off and on for the past week, cant connect to the ftp server so the server looks to be down. das muffin, try a hard refresh, you're probably viewing a cached page. i think its ctrl + f5 or something like.


----------



## Fox34 (Apr 9, 2008)

K, servers been going for a while now I keep having to work on it. And the ftp is disabled anon. connections you need a log-on. I can make you one its no big deal just something me and solaris were trying out. If you haven't sign up on the forums and post away guys it'll be awesome when we get a real community


----------

